# 2012 Beetle Fuse Layout Diagram?



## scirdan (Dec 29, 2008)

The 2012 Beetle didn't come with a fuse layout diagram and the dealer said they didn't have one either, does anybody have a fuse layout diagram? Is it the same as any other models?


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Fuse diagram??*

On page 292 of the owners manual in the FUSE section under introduction, first paragraph explains why there isn`t a diagram in the car or in the owners manual. I called my dealers service dept. and he printed a 16 page booklet titled "THE BEETLE COMPONENT LOCATIONS NO. 802/1 Edition AUGUST 2011"
It lists the three fuse locations, 2 in the engine compartment and the one in drivers side instrument panel behind the little storage area. Gives fuse value and the components they function.



KNEWBUG

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## scirdan (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for the information, my local dealer said they want a customer to come in with a blown fuse so we don't "screw something up". I've never had a car that doesnt give the customer the fuse layout in the manual or on a car/sticker by the fuse box.. 

I am asking VW next. anybody else have any luck finding the fuse layout?


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Fuse chart*

The fuse panels are pictured in the print out my dealer gave me, lists amp values and and function/component of each fuse. Ask you dealer to print out the info, The BEETLE COMPONENT LOCATIONS No. 802/1 thru 802/8 it has 16 pages with all the info. 



KNEWBUG


----------



## scirdan (Dec 29, 2008)

*VW refuses to provide this*

I have been complaining to the service department of my dealership and to VW customer service and they are refusing to provide this document, its really angering me. if somebody has it can they post it?


----------



## scirdan (Dec 29, 2008)

*VW just called they will reimburse me for purchase from vw literature web site*

looks like vw will reimburse me for purchasing the document.. woo hoo! not sure why I have to purchase this but thats ok..


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I asked my dealer's manager to get his service dep't to provide a copy of the 16 page
booklet. Hopefully his asking will throw more weight than mine. If 'Moody Lucy' wasn't
so far away I would have asked her to visit the service department in her demand mode.
Not since England's Margaret Thatcher has anyone even remotely equaled the volcanic
capability of our 'Lady Ghia' when she's in 'explode mode'.


----------



## shgolden (Oct 29, 2003)

scirdan said:


> Thanks for the information, my local dealer said they want a customer to come in with a blown fuse so we don't "screw something up". I've never had a car that doesnt give the customer the fuse layout in the manual or on a car/sticker by the fuse box..
> 
> I am asking VW next. anybody else have any luck finding the fuse layout?


My first modern VW was an '03 Jetta. In the owner's manual, it said to check the "fusecard" near the fuses for their functions. What was funny was that most of the fuses on the fusecard had the symbol to read the owner's manual!!!:laugh:

I had what seemed to be an error in one the fuses in my Jetta (it had a larger value than what the service manual said), and I asked the dealer about it. They said they don't ever question what they get from the factory, especially when it came to the fuses. It turned out that the wrong fuse was installed. I had to check through the wiring diagrams to make sure.


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

KNEWBUG: 

Please, Please scan it for us.

JR


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

1. How do you access the fusebox behind the driver side side storage compartment?
2. Knewbug could you scan the data and upload it?


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Open container, push sides inward, pull up to unclamp lower pivot ponits.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

Which one is 6?


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

You can barely see the numbers in your photo (and they're not really legible),but they are there. Underneath each fuse is a tiny number. I believe 6 is the first 5A fuse in the group of 5A, 5A, 7.5A in the top row on the left. It kinda maybe looks like those are #6, 7, 8 from the picture, and that seems to be where I remember #6 was when I was playing around with disabling the DRLs.

GTarr


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

GTarr said:


> You can barely see the numbers in your photo (and they're not really legible),but they are there. Underneath each fuse is a tiny number. I believe 6 is the first 5A fuse in the group of 5A, 5A, 7.5A in the top row on the left. It kinda maybe looks like those are #6, 7, 8 from the picture, and that seems to be where I remember #6 was when I was playing around with disabling the DRLs.
> 
> GTarr


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

In the event the cooling circulating fan fuse malfunctions to kill the battery, is this
one located behind the small 'driver's' storage area in the dash or in one of the two
fuse boxes in the engine compartment? Also, has anyone ordered a backup supply
of the various fuse sizes to have readily at hand if needed?


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

ridgemanron said:


> In the event the cooling circulating fan fuse malfunctions to kill the battery, is this
> one located behind the small 'driver's' storage area in the dash or in one of the two
> fuse boxes in the engine compartment? Also, has anyone ordered a backup supply
> of the various fuse sizes to have readily at hand if needed?


 Dealer replaced the fan and got a new battery. they said the fan got stuck on, don't know which fuse would turned fan off, pulled fuses one at a time while jumped.


----------



## chazzwozzer (Aug 26, 2012)

*Looking for a switched fuse for my radar detector*

While I'm waiting for my dealer to get me a copy of the fuse box layout, I hope someone here has a suggestion on which # fuse to direct wire my radar detector to. 2012 Beetle 2.5 PEVZ.

I tried #6, the DRLs, but that switches off when the headlights are turned on (big surprise)....so that means no radar at night. 

The fuse for the cigarette lighter would be great, but am open to suggestions. If anyone has the diagram, please post it up. I've searched far and wide n Google and this is by far the best thread on the topic...but it is just missing a link to the diagram.

Thanks!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I keep seeing these fuse boxes and none of them look like mine. This is the only one I can find in the car, it's the one in the engine bay on the driver's side. I'm going to get a diagram from the dealership the next time I'm there. I'll post it up as soon as I get it.

Here's my fuse box, anyone have an idea of which could be the DRL fuse, if there is one in this car since this is the only fuse box I could find.


----------



## chazzwozzer (Aug 26, 2012)

drtechy said:


> I keep seeing these fuse boxes and none of them look like mine. This is the only one I can find in the car, it's the one in the engine bay on the driver's side. I'm going to get a diagram from the dealership the next time I'm there. I'll post it up as soon as I get it.
> 
> Here's my fuse box, anyone have an idea of which could be the DRL fuse, if there is one in this car since this is the only fuse box I could find.


The fuse for the DRL is in the box behind the small compartment to the left of the steering wheel in the interior of the car...in front of your left knee if you were driving.

Open the container, push the container's sides inward until the stoppers clear the sides and the container opens all the way down, pull container straight out to unclamp lower pivot points.

The DRL fuse is a 5A fuse, #6, as shown in the picture above.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

chazzwozzer said:


> The fuse for the DRL is in the box behind the small compartment to the left of the steering wheel in the interior of the car...in front of your left knee if you were driving.
> 
> Open the container, push the container's sides inward until the stoppers clear the sides and the container opens all the way down, pull container straight out to unclamp lower pivot points.
> 
> The DRL fuse is a 5A fuse, #6, as shown in the picture above.


Got it, i bet i missed that somewhere in another thread lol

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## chazzwozzer (Aug 26, 2012)

*2012 Beetle Component Locations Document*

For everyone asking, here is the Component Locations document mentioned throughout this thread.

2012 Beetle Component Locations


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

chazzwozzer said:


> While I'm waiting for my dealer to get me a copy of the fuse box layout, I hope someone here has a suggestion on which # fuse to direct wire my radar detector to. 2012 Beetle 2.5 PEVZ.
> 
> I tried #6, the DRLs, but that switches off when the headlights are turned on (big surprise)....so that means no radar at night.
> 
> ...


This is where I wired mine into. This is behind the bin that's on the lower left part of the dash. It turns on and off with the rest of the car.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*2012 beetle fuse chart*

16 pages gotten from my dealer, page 11 is blank, hope this helps???

http://rides.webshots.com/album/583312706nLxIYU







KNEWBUG


----------



## mjs302 (Apr 17, 2008)

chazzwozzer said:


> For everyone asking, here is the Component Locations document mentioned throughout this thread.
> 
> 2012 Beetle Component Locations


 Page 18, Fuse 11 " engine sound generator"...........Is this what gives us the air-cooled "putt putt" sound ?


----------



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

I need help it seems like I don't have power on either cigaret light socket to charge my phone. It's getting annoying so what fuse is for the cig lighters.


----------



## RedBugD (Jul 14, 2013)

chazzwozzer,
Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## zetagemini (Apr 25, 2013)

Can someone please share again the PDF?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

You know what I don't see here (in the Fuse PDF)? The location for the brake lights (anywhere). I looked several times. Please advise if I just overlooked, but I do not see it. 

Unfortunately, my brake lights are out, including the 3rd (LED) lamp, so pretty sure it's not the bulbs. Probably not the fuse either, but would be nice to know for sure.


----------



## Forcedfedbug (May 22, 2013)

*Engine Sound*



mjs302 said:


> Page 18, Fuse 11 " engine sound generator"...........Is this what gives us the air-cooled "putt putt" sound ?



Even though this is a few years old. I find this funny. I was test driving a 12 turbo beetle and even mentioned this to the salesman. Man that sounds really bad-azz for a 4 banger. His reply was "yeah thats the built in voom box. They use them on the gti's. prior to 12 they used a tube chamber that funneled the sound into the cabin when you stepped on the gas. Now they just use the voom box. New to the beetle this year"

Ron


----------



## Forcedfedbug (May 22, 2013)

*backup lights*

I found this thread in the first place because I dont have any backup lights on my 13 beetle. The pdf shows a backup light switch but no backup lights is it the same thing? That would be fuse 13?

Ron


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

The issue with my brake lights turned out to be a code setting. I don't know how that changed, as that isn't something I would have turned off. :banghead:


----------



## marcio.silveira (Apr 29, 2016)

Can anyone share again the diagram, please?


----------



## marcio.silveira (Apr 29, 2016)

*Please share the diagram ! ! !*



marcio.silveira said:


> Can anyone share again the diagram, please?


Please share the diagram again


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Look on the first page it's a PDF you can download.



marcio.silveira said:


> Please share the diagram again


----------



## marcio.silveira (Apr 29, 2016)

*Thank you ! ! ! !*



turbokirby said:


> look on the first page it's a pdf you can download.


wow, thank you very much


----------



## erdzeichen (May 30, 2017)

*layout diagram*

Hello, the PDF vanished from the dropbox and the folder i the webshots does also not exist anymore. Most likely I am blind but I can not find another link. Could someone please point my nose on it?
Thanks


----------



## low_k3y (Dec 20, 2017)

Bump I don't want to take to dealer...


----------



## Jhartness3 (Mar 10, 2021)

erdzeichen said:


> *layout diagram*
> 
> Hello, the PDF vanished from the dropbox and the folder i the webshots does also not exist anymore. Most likely I am blind but I can not find another link. Could someone please point my nose on it?
> Thanks


 Did you get a layout for this?


----------

